# Can we run GTA V and Win 10 with these specs



## billubakra (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My friend wants to buy the following laptop

*support.hp.com/us-en/product/HP-Pavilion-15-Notebook-PC-series/6936226/model/7132445/product-info/

Buy HP 15-R007TX 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i5 4210U/4GB/1TB/DOS/Nvidia GeForce GT 820M 2GB DDR3 Graphics/with Laptop Bag), Black Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

Now 2 questions-

1. Can we run GTA V and Windows 10 flawlessly with the specs of this lappy? GTA V's system requirements are as follows

*support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/203428177-Grand-Theft-Auto-V-PC-System-Specs

2. Since it has DOS, please give me a step by step guide how to insall Win 7 in the laptop till the time Win 10 is released and how to download drivers and do partition etc.

Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2015)

Laptops with anything below 840M aren't recommended for gaming at all as 840M is able to run recent games at low-med settings. I recommend either buy a laptop with DDR5 850M/860M or wait for laptops with DDR5 950M/960M.

DON'T GET ANYTHING BELOW 840M.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Laptops with anything below 840M aren't recommended for gaming at all as 840M is able to run recent games at low-med settings. I recommend either buy a laptop with DDR5 850M/860M or wait for laptops with DDR5 950M/960M.
> 
> DON'T GET ANYTHING BELOW 840M.



Thanks for replying dear. Can you please give me the names of the laptop models which have the processors that you are saying? And what about the second question?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2015)

billubakra said:


> Thanks for replying dear. Can you please give me the names of the laptop models which have the processors that you are saying? And what about the second question?


Lenovo Y50-70 is cheapest one you can find with DDR5 860M (it is the GPU and not the CPU)
Laptops with DDR5 850M aren't released in India.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lenovo Y50-70 is cheapest one you can find with DDR5 860M (it is the GPU and not the CPU)
> Laptops with DDR5 850M aren't released in India.



Brother any other brand except the Chinese one? The max range of my friend is 39k so suggest accordingly.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2015)

billubakra said:


> Brother any other brand except the Chinese one? The max range of my friend is 39k so suggest accordingly.


I doubt you'll find any laptop which is able to run GTA 5 at respectable resolution and settings in that budget, considering Laptops with 840M are above 42k budget.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I doubt you'll find any laptop which is able to run GTA 5 at respectable resolution and settings in that budget, considering Laptops with 840M are above 42k budget.



Thanks bro. He has increased his budget to 42k, he will take the loan from my pocket money lol. Anyways please suggest some models now which will run GTA 5 and Win 10 flawlessly.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2015)

Define _flawlessly_ first.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2015)

billubakra said:


> Thanks bro. He has increased his budget to 42k, he will take the loan from my pocket money lol. Anyways please suggest some models now which will run GTA 5 and Win 10 flawlessly.



Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) Rs.44990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
Dell Inspiron 3542 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) (3542541TB2BT) Rs.45888 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 3542 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) (3542541TB2BT) Black Online - Dell : Flipkart.com


GTA 5 is yet to be released for windows which means one can't say how it will perform on laptops GPUs. Given recent games are demanding, it won't be wrong to assume that lower end laptop GPU may not suffice. I'm still saying increase budget to get a laptop with DDR5 850M/860M/950M/960M or assemble a desktop (with GTX 750 Ti minimum) if playing GTA 5 and other recent games is a priority.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 13, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Define _flawlessly_ first.



By that I meant that GTA V and Win 10 should not hang or they should not be slow to load etc.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) Rs.44990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
> Dell Inspiron 3542 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) (3542541TB2BT) Rs.45888 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 3542 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) (3542541TB2BT) Black Online - Dell : Flipkart.com
> 
> GTA 5 is yet to be released for windows which means one can't say how it will perform on laptops GPUs. Given recent games are demanding, it won't be wrong to assume that lower end laptop GPU may not suffice. I'm still saying increase budget to get a laptop with DDR5 850M/860M/950M/960M or assemble a desktop (with GTX 750 Ti minimum) if playing GTA 5 and other recent games is a priority.




Brother the Dell laptop and Lenovo that you have mentioned have 840M only, the HP one that my friend selected has the same 840M processor. Win 10 and GTA V is the priority as of now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2015)

^ the amazon link says 820M


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

Windows 10 is going to require 1 gb ram to run.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2015)

billubakra said:


> By that I meant that GTA V and Win 10 should not hang or they should not be slow to load etc.


Games don't hang, they lag, it depends on what res you are playing at. I am sure even a mid-high budget laptop comes with 1080p screen, and going by that you can't expect a laptop worth 50k, having a 820M or whatever it has can run GTA V smoothly on even medium settings. It will lag. If you are looking at a lag free experience in medium settings then I think you need to spend at least 70-75k.

And Lenovo is one of the most trusted laptop brand out there, don't know who put you the Chinese nonsense in your brain but that's just plain idiotic.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ the amazon link says 820M



Ah, I just checked that. The quotation that we got from a store, the person wrote 840M so I thought that would be case. Maybe he wrongly wrote it.



$hadow said:


> Windows 10 is going to require 1 gb ram to run.



I guess in our budget we will get 1gb of RAM.



ithehappy said:


> Games don't hang, they lag, it depends on what res you are playing at. I am sure even a mid-high budget laptop comes with 1080p screen, and going by that you can't expect a laptop worth 50k, having a 820M or whatever it has can run GTA V smoothly on even medium settings. It will lag. If you are looking at a lag free experience in medium settings then I think you need to spend at least 70-75k.
> 
> And Lenovo is one of the most trusted laptop brand out there, don't know who put you the Chinese nonsense in your brain but that's just plain idiotic.



Brother if we don't play GTA V online then will it lag much? I mean the max budget now is 42k, is it possible to get a laptop in this range that can run GTA V fine if not smoothly? Man all the shopkeepers said that Lenovo and Acer sucks to the core. They said that both these brands have crap customer support and their hardware quality sucks too. Kindly suggest a Lenovo or any other brand that you prefer within our range.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2015)

billubakra said:


> Ah, I just checked that. The quotation that we got from a store, the person wrote 840M so I thought that would be case. Maybe he wrongly wrote it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buy any laptop with 840M but don't expect to play GTA 5 or other recent games at good resolution and settings. ( I doubt it'll run at 25 fps or higher even at lowest settings/resolution)


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2015)

Why is everyone assuming GTA 5 to have super high minimum requirements.. Its a game made for 7th gen consoles, that includes the Xbox 360 !! ..the official system requirements state, it requires  a 9800 GT, a 512 MB GPU from a millenia ago.. 
Im sure a 840M should be able to handle it atleast at low settings
According to Notebookcheck, 840M is 10 % better than GTS 450 which was inturn a 5-8% upgrade over 9800 GT, so im positive, he should be able to play GTA 5 comfortably atleast at low settings


----------



## billubakra (Apr 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Buy any laptop with 840M but don't expect to play GTA 5 or other recent games at good resolution and settings. ( I doubt it'll run at 25 fps or higher even at lowest settings/resolution)



Thanks. Last questions what does this fps mean? And how to install windows, drivers and do partition in a laptop with DOS?



Nerevarine said:


> Why is everyone assuming GTA 5 to have super high minimum requirements.. Its a game made for 7th gen consoles, that includes the Xbox 360 !! ..the official system requirements state, it requires  a 9800 GT, a 512 MB GPU from a millenia ago..
> Im sure a 840M should be able to handle it atleast at low settings
> According to Notebookcheck, 840M is 10 % better than GTS 450 which was inturn a 5-8% upgrade over 9800 GT, so im positive, he should be able to play GTA 5 comfortably atleast at low settings



Yea that was what I was also thinking

Grand Theft Auto V system requirements | Can I Run Grand Theft Auto V

Is there any way that we can ask RG the same question. I can't seem to find their email address.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2015)

fps is frames per second for short.. It means the number of images displayed on the screen per second while playing.. A higher fps value means smoother gameplay.. Lags and stutters are a result of low fps..
Typically 30 fps is the minimum framerate you should aim for, to be considered playable.. 60 fps on the other hand is fluid and awesome to play ..
GTA 5 with 840M should be able to achieve 30+ with low settings easily, my two cents.. You neednt ask anyone, just wait for a couple more days and search gameplay videos of GTA V on youtube running on 840M
Good luck


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2015)

billubakra said:


> Thanks. Last questions what does this fps mean?* And how to install windows, drivers and do partition in a laptop with DOS?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FPS= Frames per second or frame rate. The higher you can get, the better. 
Frame rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*www.google.co.in/search?q=installing+windows+7


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2015)

billubakra said:


> Brother if we don't play GTA V online then will it lag much? I mean the max budget now is 42k, is it possible to get a laptop in this range that can run GTA V fine if not smoothly? Man all the shopkeepers said that Lenovo and Acer sucks to the core. They said that both these brands have crap customer support and their hardware quality sucks too. Kindly suggest a Lenovo or any other brand that you prefer within our range.


Dude, go to game debate site and check the recommended specifications. There are other requirements too, I mean minimum and others.

I can't help you with any model in particular as I don't even know what laptops are there, don't care, I hate laptops for anything other than work related stuffs.

Please send me the phone no. of of that guy who said to you that Lenovo has bad hardware quality or poor ASS. I can guarantee you that he won't say the same to you again. I have two Lenovo laptops, one from Pentium era, and another Core i3, B490, they both work fine, there is absolutely no problem at all, and customer care IMHO is excellent. Cause I had to change the CD-RW of the Pentium era one and they helped me within few minutes.

That's all.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2015)

840m could run it but I still doubt that you can have best of both the worlds.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 15, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> fps is frames per second for short.. It means the number of images displayed on the screen per second while playing.. A higher fps value means smoother gameplay.. Lags and stutters are a result of low fps..
> Typically 30 fps is the minimum framerate you should aim for, to be considered playable.. 60 fps on the other hand is fluid and awesome to play ..
> GTA 5 with 840M should be able to achieve 30+ with low settings easily, my two cents.. You neednt ask anyone, just wait for a couple more days and search gameplay videos of GTA V on youtube running on 840M
> Good luck



Thanks dear. Why are those videos currently not available on YT?



SaiyanGoku said:


> FPS= Frames per second or frame rate. The higher you can get, the better.
> Frame rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *www.google.co.in/search?q=installing+windows+7




Thanks dear. The second link doesn't help much a non-techy guy like me 



ithehappy said:


> Dude, go to game debate site and check the recommended specifications. There are other requirements too, I mean minimum and others.
> 
> I can't help you with any model in particular as I don't even know what laptops are there, don't care, I hate laptops for anything other than work related stuffs.
> 
> ...




Thanks dear. People from Croma and from other laptop stores said those things against Lenovo in my city.



$hadow said:


> 840m could run it but I still doubt that you can have best of both the worlds.




Thanks dear. Will keep this thread updated if I get to know more.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2015)

There are no videos because GTA 5 launched yesterday lol, wait for a couple of days for someone to upload


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-b2hjyjaVig[/YOUTUBE]



> low-Medium-high
> *FPS: 3 - 30 on recording, 25 - 50 without recording*
> -Processor: INTEL(R) Core(TM) 2 quad q6600 2.4ghz (4.4)
> -RAM: 4gb
> ...



Now, according to *www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-840M.105681.0.html, 840M performs same as GTX 550 Ti, which in turn is better than the GT 630. Means 840M should be able to play GTA 5 on low-med settings 768p resolution easily.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

^^That is a good news for people who were uncertain about it.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> [YOUTUBE]-b2hjyjaVig[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> Now, according to *www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-840M.105681.0.html, 840M performs same as GTX 550 Ti, which in turn is better than the GT 630. Means 840M should be able to play GTA 5 on low-med settings 768p resolution easily.


That is good news for me. I have 630M on my laptop. Atleast i can hope it will run on low-med.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> That is good news for me. I have 630M on my laptop. Atleast i can hope it will run on low-med.



630 is not 630M


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 630 is not 630M


Thats why i said "hope"


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> Thats why i said "hope"



Check notebookcheck for better understanding your graphic card and it's class.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 15, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> There are no videos because GTA 5 launched yesterday lol, wait for a couple of days for someone to upload



But its working torrent was released few weeks ago on the internet.



SaiyanGoku said:


> [YOUTUBE]-b2hjyjaVig[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> Now, according to *www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-840M.105681.0.html, 840M performs same as GTX 550 Ti, which in turn is better than the GT 630. Means 840M should be able to play GTA 5 on low-med settings 768p resolution easily.



Thanks bro. So, do we have a go for 840M? And the vidoes on youtube in which people claim that they are running GTA V on 820M and 840M. Are those fake videos?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2015)

billubakra said:


> But its working torrent was released few weeks ago on the internet.
> 
> Thanks bro. So, do we have a go for 840M? And the vidoes on youtube in which people claim that they are running GTA V on 820M and 840M. Are those fake videos?



Haven't watched them. Search for videos uploaded in past 2-3 days only. Don't pirate, buy the game and share your steam ID too.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Haven't watched them. Search for videos uploaded in past 2-3 days only. Don't pirate, buy the game and share your steam ID too.



Won't pirate. Preorderd it on Amazon and saved Rs.500  What is steam ID? Please keep on updated on the processor thing. Will buy whenever all you guys will give us a green light.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Haven't watched them. Search for videos uploaded in past 2-3 days only. Don't pirate, buy the game and share your steam ID too.



Won't pirate. Preorderd it on Amazon and saved Rs.500  What is steam ID? Please keep on updated on the graphic card thing. Will buy whenever all you guys will give us a green light.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 17, 2015)

billubakra said:


> Won't pirate. Preorderd it on Amazon and saved Rs.500  What is steam ID? Please keep on updated on the processor thing. Will buy whenever all you guys will give us a green light.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



For activation many of the games you need to put the key provided in your steam account.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2015)

Considering your budget of sub 40k, I guess any laptop with GT840M is fine........ Get it ......

GTA V runs at lowest setting smoothly in GT630M, which is inferior in performance to GT840M


----------



## billubakra (Apr 18, 2015)

$hadow said:


> For activation many of the games you need to put the key provided in your steam account.



Still no clue regarding steam.



anupam_pb said:


> Considering your budget of sub 40k, I guess any laptop with GT840M is fine........ Get it ......
> 
> GTA V runs at lowest setting smoothly in GT630M, which is inferior in performance to GT840M



Brother kindly suggest any laptop in that range.

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION] [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION]  [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION]  [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION]

M820 running it just fine

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQXdSUmbjlA

So, does that mean we can get a lappy in our range? If yes then which out of the two is a good choice

*www.amazon.in/HP-15-R007TX-15-6-inch-GeForce-Graphics/dp/B00KYMQMJ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428736149&sr=8-1&keywords=HP+Pavilion+15-p007tx

*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-z50-notebook-4th-gen-ci5-4gb-1tb-free-dos-2gb-graph-59-429623/p/itmey8rv9qnwgfug?pid=COMEY7NJWEGHY6HF&srno=b_19&al=3E4FgzQ4aBETnDt0NfueXGBSEKX%2B%2FkwB3LzmmM6yNcs7YzrryTNHs4aLq2lx4bRfFLwHQxVDMNU%3D&ref=779df3ac-ffc2-41eb-abc7-26734d650835&affid=freekaamaa&affExtParam1=forum

Thanks

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION] [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION]

M820 running it just fine

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQXdSUmbjlA

So, does that mean we can get a lappy in our range? If yes then which out of the two is a good choice

*www.amazon.in/HP-15-R007TX-15-6-inch-GeForce-Graphics/dp/B00KYMQMJ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428736149&sr=8-1&keywords=HP+Pavilion+15-p007tx

*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-z50-notebook-4th-gen-ci5-4gb-1tb-free-dos-2gb-graph-59-429623/p/itmey8rv9qnwgfug?pid=COMEY7NJWEGHY6HF&srno=b_19&al=3E4FgzQ4aBETnDt0NfueXGBSEKX%2B%2FkwB3LzmmM6yNcs7YzrryTNHs4aLq2lx4bRfFLwHQxVDMNU%3D&ref=779df3ac-ffc2-41eb-abc7-26734d650835&affid=freekaamaa&affExtParam1=forum

Thanks


----------



## $hadow (Apr 18, 2015)

Why are you still sticking with 820m?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 18, 2015)

There is a Z50-70 @ 45k with GT840M & i5


----------



## billubakra (Apr 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Why are you still sticking with 820m?



Not sticking with it, just posted the video to show you guys that even 820M supports that game. Moreover in our budget we can get 820M easily. So, after watching that video should we stick with 820M?



anupam_pb said:


> There is a Z50-70 @ 45k with GT840M & i5



Not able to find that model anywhere  Found this though, I don't think that it is 840M or is it?

*paytm.com/shop/p/lenovo-z50-70-59-...iliates&utm_medium=Payoom&utm_campaign=Payoom

Any other model of any brand within that range?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 19, 2015)

Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) Rs.43990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

Get this one


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 19, 2015)

billubakra said:


> Still no clue regarding steam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stick with 840M. The price difference isn't worth getting 820M for 3-4k lesser.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 19, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) Rs.43990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
> 
> Get this one



N15V-GM= 820M and N15S-GT=840M, right? Is this model the same as the one that you have recommended

Lenovo Ideapad Z50 70 59 429623 CI5 4RTH 4210U 4GB 1 TB 15 6"FHD 2GB GFX DOS | eBay



SaiyanGoku said:


> Stick with 840M. The price difference isn't worth getting 820M for 3-4k lesser.



The difference between 820M and 840M is like 6k-7k. Moreover I am able to find only Lenovo till 45k and that too in silver colour and not in black  If there's any other brand with black colour in this range please let me know.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 19, 2015)

billubakra said:


> N15V-GM= 820M and N15S-GT=840M, right? Is this model the same as the one that you have recommended
> 
> Lenovo Ideapad Z50 70 59 429623 CI5 4RTH 4210U 4GB 1 TB 15 6"FHD 2GB GFX DOS | eBay
> 
> ...



I doubt the specifications in that ebay listing. You can't upgrade laptop GPU's in that price range so its better to buy a laptop with 840M only.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I doubt the specifications in that ebay listing. You can't upgrade laptop GPU's in that price range so its better to buy a laptop with 840M only.



Man we orderd that laptop from ebay. Why do you doubt its specs? We still have time to cancel it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 19, 2015)

billubakra said:


> Man we orderd that laptop from ebay. Why do you doubt its specs? We still have time to cancel it.


because of this:
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...y-life-30k-range-post2219004.html#post2219004


----------



## billubakra (Apr 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> because of this:
> *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...y-life-30k-range-post2219004.html#post2219004



Dang bro  Cancelled that order. From where should we order then? I mean the online sellers can say that in their defence.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 19, 2015)

Well this might be my last advice in this thread so I am going to again say it out loud. Get 840m graphic based laptop and enjoy gaming or start banging your head in the next few months coz your card won't perform that well.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 21, 2015)

REALLY just get this one, if are into gaming
Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) Rs.43690 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

GT820M won't run future games(games released after a year)


----------



## ankitj1611 (Apr 21, 2015)

Will it work on
CPU: Amd A8 4500m
GPU: 1.5GB
Ram: 6GB

VFM Product Name  : Hp Pavilion G6 2010ax

Low settings i don't care.Is anyone running with same specs?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

ankitj1611 said:


> Will it work on
> CPU: Amd A8 4500m
> GPU: 1.5GB
> Ram: 6GB
> ...



What is the GPU?


----------



## billubakra (Apr 22, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> REALLY just get this one, if are into gaming
> Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) Rs.43690 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
> 
> GT820M won't run future games(games released after a year)



Dear that lappy is superb. We have addded that to the cart, and have asked the seller regarding that lappy in black colour. He will be reverting us within 48 hours. We inquired about this laptop in our city and the stores told us that this laptop is not sold offline. Is that so?



SaiyanGoku said:


> What is the GPU?



How are laptops from Asus? I mean in terms of quality etc. The deal seems tempting

*paytm.com/shop/p/asus-x550lc-xx015...iliates&utm_medium=Payoom&utm_campaign=Payoom


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2015)

billubakra said:


> Dear that lappy is superb. We have addded that to the cart, and have asked the seller regarding that lappy in black colour. He will be reverting us within 48 hours. We inquired about this laptop in our city and the stores told us that this laptop is not sold offline. Is that so?
> 
> How are laptops from Asus? I mean in terms of quality etc. The deal seems tempting
> 
> *paytm.com/shop/p/asus-x550lc-xx015...iliates&utm_medium=Payoom&utm_campaign=Payoom



Here I'm asking you to not buy anything lower than 840M and you think a 48k laptop with ULV i7 and 720M is tempting.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Here I'm asking you to not buy anything lower than 840M and you think a 48k laptop with ULV i7 and 720M is tempting.



Lol sorry bro we thought i7 will make the difference here. Not much knowledge regarding these, that is why keep on bugging you guys here.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2015)

billubakra said:


> Lol sorry bro we thought i7 will make the difference here. Not much knowledge regarding these, that is why keep on bugging you guys here.



IMHO, ULV i7s are just higher clocked ULV i5s and if you are aiming for higher budget, get i5 + better GPU instead of i7 + inferior GPU.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Apr 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What is the GPU?



CPU: Amd A8 4500m
GPU: 1.5GB
Ram: 6GB

*GPU is :*
HD 7670m 1GB Dedicated + HD 7640g (512mb) APU integrated


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2015)

ankitj1611 said:


> CPU: Amd A8 4500m
> GPU: 1.5GB
> Ram: 6GB
> 
> ...



*www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-HD-7640G-HD-7670M-Dual-Graphics.81172.0.html

Should run GTA 5 at 720p. Not sure at what settings.


----------

